# 1996 200SX auto to manual conversion



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi all.
There are about 7 200sx here in israel, 5 auto and 2 of them are manual.
Both guys with the manual won't sell there car's (EVER!).
Have anyone ever done/heard of/knows if it's a big mess to do the auto transsmision to manual conversion? Is there a shop somewhere in the U.S that does it can i can consult them?

I ADORE the car but i'll never drive it on auto transmission  

10x


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Please do a search on this topic. No offense, but this has been ask SEVERAL times.


----------

